# Emergency! Cats skin sliced off!!!



## xoxoGOATSxoxo

Help please! My mom was cutting a mat off the side of the cat, but somehow sliced off a large patch of skin. There are 2 places right next to each other, each about 2 inches wide and long. They are not very deep, but are seeping blood and clear stuff. The cat is licking them. She is a little agitated, but doesnt seem like shes in a lot of pain. There are little capillary things on the wounds. 

The skin is not attached to her anymore, so it cannot be stiched back on I dont think. She does not seem in danger of bleeding to death, the blood is not dripping. All of the vet clinics we can find are closed. We will take her in tomorrow as early as possible. She will stay in our laundry room tonight. 

We poured some rubbing alcohol on them. She didnt like it. She is licking. She wont stop. We dont want her to lick alcohol. We dont have a neck collar to make her not lick. 

Help, what do we do in between now and when we can get her to the vet? Antibiodic cream? I am going to try to shave off some hair with the little wahl clippers around the wound so that it wont get gummed up against it. She is some sort of longish medium hair calico. 

Help help help please


----------



## james dilley

Do NOT use Alcohol, Try A gentle Bentidine wipe instead! You could also, Try A Second skin. of say A T shirt material What about A layer of Vasoline on the wound!! That might help keep the wound clean!And if you could trim the hair that might help!


----------



## GoldenMom

Holy cow you're lucky the cat didn't bite someone when the alcohol was poured in! Ouch. Try to cover it and take her in ASAP tomorrow, she'll probably need to be stitched up.


----------



## Ruby

Poor Kitty!!!! Can you imagine having the skin scraped off you and someone pour Alcohol on it.

I'm sorry don't mean to sound rude, but I just can't imagine. I would think you need to put something soothing on it and keep it covered. Maybe spread some vaseline then wrap it in something to keep it from licking.


----------



## Minelson

If you can shave some of the hair away from the area that will make it easier to clean and monitor. I'm sure it is plenty clean now since you used alcohol on it...Zowie! Since it's not dripping blood it must not be too deep. If it is still bleeding use some gauze or a very clean wash cloth to put a little pressure on it. I wouldn't worry about her licking the alcohol right now. If it's not bleeding and just a real bad owie I would put some neosporin on it and then if she doesn't lick it to death you should be fine. Keep us posted! 
Also, for future reference, When I cut a matt out I like to use a comb and work it into the hair between the matt and the skin before I cut. That way I know there is no skin in the way...I learned the hard way too


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo

sorry about the alcohol, we just wanted it clean. Will licking vaseline make her sick? She will probably lick any we put on off.


----------



## Willow101

Please!!! Do not use alcohol on that poor cat again. I can't even imagine the pain that poor thing went through.

Lock the cat up so she can't go hide and get her to the vet tomorrow morning. I wouldn't put anything else on the wound as it may make matters worse tomorrow at the vet's office.

Just a suggestion....when a cat has mats to the skin...do not cut them out. They need to be removed with a pair of pet clippers. I can't tell you how many times I have seen some well meaning owner slice their pet because they didn't realize that any tugging on the mat brings the skin up into the mat and in just the right place to slice. Once the cat is healed check with a pet groomer to get the rest of the mats...if there are any...out.

Willow101


----------



## Selena

Puppies as well as cats have very thin skin and you don't even have to cut, it will tear. Please take her to the vet as she most likely will need an antibiotic but you may have difficulty getting her to take it. 
I removed a few from the kitten we took in but most were removed when she was spayed and already under anesthesia.


----------



## Minelson

xoxoGOATSxoxo said:


> sorry about the alcohol, we just wanted it clean. Will licking vaseline make her sick? She will probably lick any we put on off.


I think she can make it until morning when you go to the vet without putting anything else on it  I don't know the reason behind putting vaseline on it....


----------



## james dilley

I was thinking Vasoline to help keep the injury Clean, And to help keep the Tissue moist! As it will dry out hard and might cause futher trouble!!


----------



## Willowynd

Next time you acidentally slice the skin, use liquid bandage (from the drugstore), skin bond (can be bought at a medical supply house- but does not bond as well as the other two) or super glue (yes, regular old super glue) and glue the edges of the skin back together. This has to be done when the wound is fresh...right after cleaning out any debris (preferably with peroxide or other wound cleaner- not alcohol) . These products do burn when using them...actually the super glue burns less than the liquid bandage. I have used it when I accidentally sliced one of the dogs skin while trying to get out a matt, also used it for a torn ear and it worked like a dream. I topped it with antibiotic ointment after I was sure it was dry and going to stay. No infection and healed quickly. Just be sure to line the skin up neatly the first time, you can't take it apart and start over if you goof. I have also used it on myself to to repair fresh, clean wounds. 
That said, once the wound is no longer fresh, the animal needs to go the vet and have it cleaned and stitched.


----------



## Minelson

How is the kitty doing today? Did you go to the vet?


----------



## tanksoldier

Ruby said:


> Maybe spread some vaseline then wrap it in something to keep it from licking.


Licking is what animals do when they are wounded. It's their natural instinct and the method nature provided for them to aid themselves.

If the animal isn't in danger of bleeding to death and things are otherwise under control let the animal do what nature directs it to do... and flog whoever poured alcohol on the cat.


----------



## NickieL

Probebly better done at a veets office if you are not good at handling critters---

I'd shave the area with a pet shaver to keep any hair from around the wound, then put on some antibiotic cream. If the cat keeps licking it, a e-collar. Never cut a mat from a cat that is close to the skin as they have thin skin. Use a pet shaver.


----------

